# Kempoinfo.com



## RevIV (Aug 18, 2008)

I just wanted to say thanks again for this website from Matt Barnes.  I was talking to a Kenpo teacher today who was asking questions because he had been getting some SKK students into his school and wanted them to feel more at home.  He used to do SKK back in the day but now teaches a different style.  I referred him to this site just to refresh his memory a little and it again just shows how valuable the page is.  Who else has found this page to be valuable for any reasons?


----------



## JTKenpo (Aug 19, 2008)

I always enjoy this page.  It gives me a quick reference if I forget something or to see the differences between the SKK material from school to school.  Looking forward to more!


----------



## marlon (Aug 19, 2008)

Are you kidding.  Matt's page is a historic establishment of the core of our style.  It removes the secrecy crap and gives skk the opportunity to be observed, criticized and proven true by anyone.  The openness returns the legitimacy that the closed , secrecy era stole from us!!  Thanks for bringing this up again master Dwire and thank you master Matt Barnes for the gift of your work and for being the kind of person who could get this  done.

Respectfully,
marlon


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree, it is important for a number of reasons.

Now that we are independent of Christopher Geary, we are starting to evolve some of our techniques and the site is useful for looking at what others are doing.  Lots of food for thought...

-D


----------



## Matt (Aug 19, 2008)

RevIV said:


> I just wanted to say thanks again for this website from Matt Barnes.  I was talking to a Kenpo teacher today who was asking questions because he had been getting some SKK students into his school and wanted them to feel more at home.  He used to do SKK back in the day but now teaches a different style.  I referred him to this site just to refresh his memory a little and it again just shows how valuable the page is.  Who else has found this page to be valuable for any reasons?



You are very kind. I feel rather guilty, as I've been caught up in summer fun and I've been very lax to say the least on continuing its development. I also haven't been here much.

I'll have some new things to post there soon. As soon as I have a good reason to stay indoors long enough to post it. :surfer:


----------



## kosho (Aug 22, 2008)

I also want to thank matt the page is great.
kosho


----------



## IWishToLearn (Aug 22, 2008)

I like the layout - now I have a resource I can look at to compare techs. Good stuff. Bravo.


----------



## karate-dragon (Aug 27, 2008)

All I can say is invaluable. Intelligently written, informative, why has there not been a recorded history of sorts for kempo before this?? Thank you.


----------



## JTKenpo (Aug 27, 2008)

karate-dragon said:


> All I can say is invaluable. Intelligently written, informative, why has there not been a recorded history of sorts for kempo before this?? Thank you.


 

Too many chiefs not enough indians


----------



## kempo (Nov 15, 2008)

Excellant page, very well done.  I use Matt's page as a reference and incourage everyone out there to take some time and view his site. 

Great Job Matt


----------



## Carol (Nov 15, 2008)

Holy cow...didn't even realize this was up.  

Very nice work Matt!


----------



## Matt (Nov 16, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> Too many chiefs not enough indians



I'm okay being an indian. I think there's a crop of us out there. We just didn't know how to connect before.


----------



## Matt (Nov 16, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Holy cow...didn't even realize this was up.
> 
> Very nice work Matt!



Thanks - I had a lot of help from the community. As you see, the list of contributors is long. I'm in my first year teaching Math & Science at my local middle school (and coaching too) so I've been a bit busy to spend much time online. Soccer's over, so I do poke my nose in now and then, but I'll still be updating only sporadically for a while. 

Thanks again, 

Matt


----------



## Kenpo17 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you, I have never seen this page, but I will be sure to go by it.


----------



## kidswarrior (Sep 7, 2009)

I use it all the time. Thanks, Matt.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 8, 2009)

well, people, Feral, and couple of others are in the forum at least twice a week.
Get er' done!
See you all there!

(Matt, are you going to make the videos section easier for us to post from youtube, or, do we just keep emailing you the links and you post?)


----------



## RevIV (Sep 8, 2009)

shaolinmonkmark said:


> well, people, Feral, and couple of others are in the forum at least twice a week.
> Get er' done!
> See you all there!
> 
> (Matt, are you going to make the videos section easier for us to post from youtube, or, do we just keep emailing you the links and you post?)


 
I have not talked to matt in over a week but I am guessing he is going to be busy starting a new school year.  I would think in safety sake emailing him would be best so no jokers put up a bad link, thats me though, not really talking for matt
Jesse


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 9, 2009)

RevIV said:


> I have not talked to matt in over a week but I am guessing he is going to be busy starting a new school year. I would think in safety sake emailing him would be best so no jokers put up a bad link, thats me though, not really talking for matt
> Jesse


 

sorry jesse, couldn't quite remember ya, my humble apologies!
So, are should we email you the youtube links??
Or, just to matt?


----------



## RevIV (Sep 9, 2009)

no email him, Im just a contributor.  I was just saying that he is real busy now so not sure if hes going to be on any time soon.  I was also adding to what you said about being able to post things on his page through a different portal.  IMO that could lead to some possible problems on what some people may put up.  Everything is all good hope things are going well for yourself.
Jesse


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah, matt was going to "Allow" youtube primarily.
That is what i was getting at, since 99% of Youtube is safe.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 10, 2009)

back to the website:

i added somthing, a comment under dm 83, think you may like it!
)


----------

